# cliché



## totor

Chers amis,

Dans le dictionnaire de WR je vois la traduction de *cliché* en espagnol comme *negativo*, et en réalité le Petit Robert dit la même chose. Pourtant, j'avais toujours pensé que c'était un synonyme de *photo*.

Ma question s'adresse aux français natifs.

Lorsque vous dites *cliché*, ou bien lorsque quelqu'un vous parle d'un *cliché*, vous entendez toujours par-là un *négatif*?

Je parle du domaine de la photographie seulement, pas de la gravure ni de la langue. Et surtout, ce qui m'intéresse c'est votre vécu personnel, pas ce que disent les dictionnaires.

Merci d'avance.

Je ne veux pas être un ours mal léché, mais il serait important pour moi de connaître plus ou moins votre âge, disons 20 ans, 30, 40, etc. Mais ce n'est pas obligatoire, evidemment.


----------



## Chabada

Pour moi, un cliché est une photo. Je le vois comme vous : je comprends qu'il s'agit de la photo développée.
Je vous apporte un cliché du produit = je vous apporte une photo du produit

​


----------



## totor

Merci Chabada pour votre impression. C'est justement ça ce qui m'intéresse.


----------



## Francois114

Je confirme : pour moi aussi, _cliché_ = _photo_


----------



## Calamitintin

Moi quand j'entends cliché je pense aux "analyses de clichés"...après ce qu'on analyse... Peut-être plutôt des photos oui, mais parfois des négatifs...Bon je ne suis pas d'une très grande aide, mais ça ne me choquerait pas que ce soit le négatif.
Mon âge : je n'ai plus 20 ans. (j'en ai 21  )


----------



## totor

Merci bien, Calamitintin et François.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je ne dis pas _cliché _(*).
Si je l'entendais, je penserais d'abord à la _photo_, pas au _négatif_.

 (*) bon, mes photos sont numériques, aussi...


----------



## totor

Merci beaucoup, Karine.


----------



## tie-break

J'ai donné un coup d'oeil auTLF à l'entrée cliché, d'après ce que j'ai lu c'est un negatif d'une photo, le même avis du Petit Robert d'ailleurs.
C'est bizarre que tout le monde ne le pense pas comme ca!
Qu'en dites vous?


----------



## Francois114

C'est vrai que le "é" final devrait nous mettre la puce à l'oreille et nous laisser penser qu'il existe un verbe "clicher" dont ce serait le participe passé. Clicher existe bien (je viens de le découvrir dans le TLF), ainsi que clicherie (atelier où on cliche) et est un terme technique des métiers de l'imprimerie : couler du métal en fusion sur une matrice pour obtenir une forme qui servira à reproduire le dessin en multiples exemplaires. Ca expliquerait bien que pour un photographe (comme souvent les métiers nouveaux, la photographie a emprunté ses termes à un métier plus ancien) il y ait un rapport avec le négatif. Mais, Tie Break, ça montre aussi le destin des termes techniques quand ils passent dans le grand public : généralisations, glissements de sens, déformations garantis !


----------



## totor

Justement, Tie-break, c'est pour cela que je n'ai voulu que vos impressions et souvenirs et non pas la définition technique.

Mais je crois que le consensus dépend de l'âge. Ceux qui sont jeunes comprennent cliché comme photo, ceux qui son plus vieux le comprennent comme négatif.

Et bien sûr, je suis d'accord avec vous et François à propos du glissement de sens.

Merci bien à vous deux!


----------



## Topie

Un petit complément, même si tu ne demandais pas exactement cela, Totor : "Image négative d'une photo > négatif, phototype. Un cliché net, vigoureux, flou. Copie d'un cliché.>contretype. *- Par ext. Photo*" (c'est ce que dit ma version revue et amplifiée en 2004 du Petit Robert) - et moi aussi je comprends photo si on me parle de cliché.


----------



## Rip

totor said:


> Mais je crois que le consensus dépend de l'âge. Ceux qui sont jeunes comprennent cliché comme photo, ceux qui sont plus vieux le comprennent comme négatif.


En effet, j'ai 61 ans, et quand j'entends "cliché" je pense "négatif".


----------



## titi22

si je peux me permettre, c'est parce qu'à l'époque, les développements de photos se faisaient souvent grâce aux négatifs etc... certains développaient parfois eux-mêmes leurs photos. (mon père par exemple). Alors qu'aujourd'hui avec les appareils photo numériques, ça n'a plus rien à voir. Cliché représente bel et bien une "photo" pour moi, ainsi qu'une "radio". le "cliché-radio"


----------



## totor

Voilà, Rip. Je pense que le glissement de sens, comme dit François, a commencé après les années cinquante ou peut-être avant, lorsque l'antécédent du mot *cliché* s'est perdu dans les mémoires. Et de là est glissé à photo tout court.

Merci Rip, merci Topie.


----------



## totor

Et merci toi aussi, Titi, mais faire un tirage d'une photo avec un négatif n'est pas si vieux que ça. Tu peux le faire aujourd'hui au coin de la rue.

Mais bien sûr, tu ne diras pas *j'apporte mes clichés*.


----------



## titi22

totor said:


> Et merci toi aussi, Titi, mais faire un tirage d'une photo avec un négatif n'est pas si vieux que ça. Tu peux le faire aujourd'hui au coin de la rue.
> 
> Mais bien sûr, tu ne diras pas *j'apporte mes clichés*.


je ne voulais pas dire que c'est "si vieux que ça", mais cela se fait moins qu'avant, beaucoup moins qu'avant.


----------



## totor

titi22 said:


> je ne voulais pas dire que c'est "si vieux que ça", mais cela se fait moins qu'avant, beaucoup moins qu'avant.



Là, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi.


----------



## PierreFR/UK

Il s'agit certainement d'une question de génération, en ayant discuté avec des natifs plus agés que moi (de beaucoup) et qui m'ont répondu sans hésiter :  Negatif, alors que je le traduit moi même par photo. 
Si le sens original devait être négatif, les 2 sont clairement utilisés aujourd'hui, l'anglais le traduit d'ailleurs par négatif OU photo.


----------



## totor

Merci bien, Pierre, et je m'en réjouis que le mien soit ton premier post.

Bienvenu sur ce forum.


----------

